# Can't mount one nfs4 export (but other exports work)

## Fran

This is weird. I have one server and 10 clients. The server exports 5 directories:

```
# /etc/exports: NFS file systems being exported. See exports(5).

/export/ quad*(rw,fsid=0,insecure,no_root_squash)

/export/tree quad*(ro,nohide,insecure,no_root_squash)

/export/home quad*(rw,nohide,insecure,no_root_squash)

/export/public quad*(rw,nohide,insecure,no_root_squash)

/export/packages_965be quad*(rw,nohide,insecure,no_root_squash)

/export/packages_q6600 quad*(rw,nohide,insecure,no_root_squash)
```

In the clients I can mount tree, public, and packages* without problems. For example:

```
$ sudo mount -v -t nfs4 quadserv:/public /mnt/public/

mount.nfs4: timeout set for Tue Dec 14 15:49:59 2010

mount.nfs4: text-based options: 'clientaddr=10.68.32.26,addr=10.68.32.10'

quadserv:/public on /mnt/public type nfs4 (rw)

$ sudo mount -v -t nfs4 quadserv:/tree /usr/portage/tree/

mount.nfs4: timeout set for Tue Dec 14 15:50:09 2010

mount.nfs4: text-based options: 'clientaddr=10.68.32.26,addr=10.68.32.10'

quadserv:/tree on /usr/portage/tree type nfs4 (rw)
```

However, if I try to mount home I get

```
$ sudo mount -v -t nfs4 quadserv:/home /home/

mount.nfs4: timeout set for Tue Dec 14 15:47:23 2010

mount.nfs4: text-based options: 'clientaddr=10.68.32.26,addr=10.68.32.10'

mount.nfs4: mount(2): Stale NFS file handle

mount.nfs4: text-based options: 'clientaddr=10.68.32.26,addr=10.68.32.10'

mount.nfs4: mount(2): Stale NFS file handle

mount.nfs4: text-based options: 'clientaddr=10.68.32.26,addr=10.68.32.10'

mount.nfs4: mount(2): Stale NFS file handle

mount.nfs4: text-based options: 'clientaddr=10.68.32.26,addr=10.68.32.10'

mount.nfs4: mount(2): Stale NFS file handle
```

I have tried rebooting the server and clients, to no avail. This happens in all the clients.

WTF may be happening?

This is my fstab in the client

```
/dev/sda5  /              ext4  noatime  0 1

/dev/sda6  /usr/local     ext4  noatime  0 2

/dev/sda7  /home          ext4  noatime  0 2

/dev/sdb5  /mnt/public    ext4  noatime  0 2

# nfs binds

/home/                             /export/home            none  bind 

/mnt/public/                       /export/public          none  bind 

/usr/local/portage/tree            /export/tree            none  bind 

/usr/local/portage/packages_q6600  /export/packages_q6600  none  bind 

/usr/local/portage/packages_965be  /export/packages_965be  none  bind 
```

----------

## Fran

Bump. Anyone? Please?

----------

